# Rare Book from Ignatz Schwinns desk



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

Came from the Ignatz Schwinns desk 1889 hard bound , gilded edge book , with illustrations ,Ignatz wrote the date , then corrected it shipping 20.00




sh



ip



pi



ng



 20.00


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

$250


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

No deal, thanks


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

$500


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

No deal , thank you , very considerate and generous,


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

Withdrawn , thanks for the interest, .


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 4, 2022)

Why not tell what the secret sold price behind closed doors is? Not sposed to be secretive …..


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 4, 2022)

Has not been sold ,


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 4, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> Has not been sold ,



@New Mexico Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> @New Mexico Brant



I did not buy it.  With DoND seller has the right to withdraw an item at any time as long as they don't say deal.  Walter has done nothing wrong.  I made an honest go at it but went to my limit as I have other irons in the fire at the moment.  It is a killer piece and would have went well with my small Schwinn shrine with the sign and the bronze letters I own from the "Schwinn building" which was originally the Excelsior motorcycle factory.  It is sad more relics were not salvaged from that building.  I also have an original Schwinn issued promotional gelatin silver print photograph of Ignaz that I purchased from Larkin Little.

Thank you Walter for letting us all have a chance at this beautiful book; it is amazing piece of bicycle history.  Happy New Year!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

No harm no foul. A solid offer was made, but not to the seller's satisfaction. 

I usually pull my sale adds within a few days if I get no interest.


----------

